# Festplatte kratzt!



## ChrisDeger (28. Oktober 2012)

Servus, meine HDD macht kratzende Geräusche.
Das macht sie seitdem ich sie habe, ungefähr n halbes Jahr!
Am Anfang fast die ganze Zeit und ziemlich laut und jetzt nur noch vereinzelnd und nicht mehr so laut.
Aber der Lesekopf kann doch dann auch nicht kaputt sein oder?
Und Daten habe ich bis jetzt auch nicht verloren.
Will meine Festplatte eigentlich nicht zurückschicken, weil ich sie brauche und meine Daten nirgends sichern kann.
Ich hab irgendeine Intenso mit 1TB Speicher und 7200rpm.
Sie hatte sehr gute Bewertungen und Intenso wirbt auf der Verpackung mit "low noise"

Wisst ihr was das sein könnte?


----------



## Rex_800 (28. Oktober 2012)

Festplatte kratzt? Nimm die einfach ausm Pulli 

Nee mal Spaß beseite, wenn die wirklich außergewöhnliche Geräusche macht neigt sie sich vermutlich dem Ende zu. Der Lesekopf (bewegliches Teil in der Festplatte) schleift vermutlich irgendwo.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Oktober 2012)

ChrisDeger schrieb:


> weil ich sie brauche und meine Daten nirgends sichern kann.


 
Genau deswegen solltest du dir aber gut überlegen ob es nicht sonnvoll wäre eine backupplatte zu besitzen.
Festplatten, die ungewöhnliche Geräusche machen wie Klappern oder Kratzen sind üblicherweise kurz vor ihrem Tod und können jederzeit ausfallen und alle deine Daten sind weg.
Das hat auch nichts damit zu tun ob die Platte gute oder schlechte Bewertungen hat oder ob sie alt oder neu ist (gerade sehr alte _und sehr neue_ Platten haben höhere Ausfallraten).

Was die Werbung angeht - das ist schlichtweg Bauernfängerei. "Low Noise" sagt absolut gar nichts aus... auch ein Presslufthammer kann mit low Noise Aufdruck verkauft werden wenns für den Aufdruck keine Richtlinien gibt 
Die Bewertungen kommen vermutlich daher, dass Ausfallraten bei Festplatten allgemein sehr niedrig sind, auch bei "günstigen" Marken wie "Intenso" (Die Marke ist eine billige Version für Massenmärkte wie MediaMarkt, Saturn usw. - deswegen klappts da auch mit dem "LowNoise" Aufdruck ).
 Wenn nur jede 100. Platte in den ersten 5 jahren ausfällt haste eben im besten Falle 99 gute Bewertungen - das hilft dir aber herzlich wenig wenn du die 100. Platte hast...


----------



## ChrisDeger (28. Oktober 2012)

Was soll ich jetzt machen?
Ne Telefonnummer von Intenso hab ich nicht gefunden und auf E-Mails antworten sie nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Oktober 2012)

Was glaubst du denn was Intenso da machen soll?
Natürlich antworten die Sonntags nicht. 

Nebenbei, die Nummer von intenso ist +49(0) 900-15040 30, zu finden auf deren Homepage.

Intenso baut auch gar keine Festplatten sondern vertreibt diese nur unter ihrem Namen - sprich die werden dir auch nicht mehr sagen als "geh sie umtauschen" wenn sie antworten.

Die einzige Möglichkeit die dir bleibt ist die Festplatte wieder auszubauen, in ihre Verpackung zu stecken und mit vorhandener Rechnung in dem laden wo du sie gekauft hast umzutauschen mit Verweis auf Gewährleistung.

Sollte das deine einzige Platte sein und sich wichtige Daten darauf befinden dann schalte die Platte ab (da sie jederzeit sterben kann) und erst wieder ein wenn du eine zweite Platte im System hast die deine Daten aufnehmen kann und versuche deine Daten nochmal alle zu kopieren bevor du die kratzende platte austauschst.


----------

